# the MAC pro card is bad!



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

[/left]


----------



## Miss World (Jan 30, 2007)

hehehe, I don't have a pro card and I still get something everytime I pass by MAC!! 

have fun with your purchases ^_^


----------



## aziza (Jan 30, 2007)

Ooooh nice! Someday I'll get a Pro Card....have fun with everything. Let us know how the foundation works out...


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah, I know what you mean... everytime I'm thinking "hey I'm saving up!!" too. That's why 2 weeks ago I bought:
- MSF Glissade
- Chromeglass Metal Berry
- Lip pencil Naked Rose (to go with the Chromeglass of course!)
- Carbon e/s
- Amber Lights e/s
- Black Tied e/s 






 Hourra for that card!! 

The blush you bought seem really nice, but I can't really see the right color: are they more pinky or coral? and how about that foundation?


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well really think about that if you have a pro card that means you need to buy MAC to make your living, right?  So if you didn't have it you wouldn't have any money anyway haha!  You can justify it!


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

,,,,, Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Well really think about that if you have a pro card that means you need to buy MAC to make your living, right? So if you didn't have it you wouldn't have any money anyway haha! You can justify it!_


----------



## mistella (Jan 30, 2007)

,,,,, Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_The blush you bought seem really nice, but I can't really see the right color: are they more pinky or coral? and how about that foundation?_


----------



## aziza (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_Well really think about that if you have a pro card that means you need to buy MAC to make your living, right? So if you didn't have it you wouldn't have any money anyway haha! You can justify it!_

 
Twisted thinking but very true!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 1, 2007)

nice haul 
you got some great stuff


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 1, 2007)

i have a question: how do you get a pro-card? I work as a free-lancer for MAC, but i don't get the discount b/c i'm not on their pay-roll...so how can I get a pro card? TIA!! btw, i LOVE your FOTDs, please post more


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamgrape1119* 

 
_i have a question: how do you get a pro-card? I work as a free-lancer for MAC, but i don't get the discount b/c i'm not on their pay-roll...so how can I get a pro card? TIA!! btw, i LOVE your FOTDs, please post more_

 
MAC Pro Card Application Info


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 1, 2007)

nice stuff! =D


----------



## ticklemethu (Feb 4, 2007)

giorgio armani foundation is truly the best.


----------



## Sanne (Feb 4, 2007)

that's a killer haul!!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 7, 2007)

very very very nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!! i love the armani foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous...i just want to stare it


----------



## darkh3av3n (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow my eyes are popping... great haul!


----------



## cosmo_girl (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey nice haul! I know u said u couldn't remember the name of the Smashbox lipgloss but could you let me know. I really like the way that color looks. One more question how is that Softlights? I have all the other softlights except that one. I've been wanting to order it for awhile but I'm not sure about it. 

Thanks


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 9, 2007)

whats the coverage like on the giorgio armani foundation


----------



## mistella (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cosmo_girl* 

 
_Hey nice haul! I know u said u couldn't remember the name of the Smashbox lipgloss but could you let me know. I really like the way that color looks. One more question how is that Softlights? I have all the other softlights except that one. I've been wanting to order it for awhile but I'm not sure about it. 

Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi! The lipgloss is Cosmo. I love the Softlight. It's really subtle and not too shimmery. It just gives a light pinkish glowy sheen.


----------



## mistella (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_whats the coverage like on the giorgio armani foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's about medium coverage, and you can build it up of course. This is my new HG foundation!


----------



## cosmo_girl (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_Hi! The lipgloss is Cosmo. I love the Softlight. It's really subtle and not too shimmery. It just gives a light pinkish glowy sheen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks


----------

